
Ask HN: I have won the DV lottery but need some help - merber
	Hello,<p>I have recently graduated as an Electronics Engineer. My Green Card visa appointment is on the second week of December.<p>I need to find a job before my interview or probably I am going to lose my chance to get a Green Card because of financial problems.<p>Here is some of my experiences:<p>- FPGA, Verilog, PicoBlaze, MicroBlaze, OpenRISC<p>- Python, C (intermediate)<p>- UNIX System Admisitration , Bash (intermediate)<p>- HTML, PHP (beginner - intermediate)<p>If you want I can send you my CV.<p>Thank you
======
dakna
Most people in the US I talked to have no idea the DV lottery exists. That
might be different for the HN crowd though. Still, I would resubmit under a
different title. And it would make things easier if you have some contact
details in your user profile.

All the best for the interview. How hard it is depends also on your current
citizenship. Where are you from?

~~~
merber
Thank you. I am going to change the title and submit again.

------
unknown2374
It isn't very likely that you will find much help here. This is a sign of a
lack of initiative. So, if you didn't already, I suggest starting to look for
jobs yourself instead of letting employers look for you. Just my two cents.

~~~
merber
I have applied more than 150 different places but none of them return.

They just sent me an e-mail template starting with "Unfortunetely.."

------
jetti
Have you tried the jobs section[1] of HN?

[1][https://news.ycombinator.com/jobs](https://news.ycombinator.com/jobs)

~~~
merber
Of course I did.

